# What about Nordbergs ?



## 194268 (Mar 21, 2010)

I worked for Nordberg during the lat 60's, have always felt they where a good engine. Some of the Lakers had V engines and one has a 21 & 1/2" two stroke, of course there was a good number of them on the salt water. Would like to hear more about them.


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

I sailed with the Wairata and she had twin Nordergs through reduction boxes finishing up with a single shaft. Was a reliable engine and very nice to manouver, one each way. 
Jim B


----------

